# Looking For The Synods of Dordt, 1578



## JOwen (Dec 15, 2006)

Friends,

I'm looking for The Synods of Dordt, 1578 in some format in English. Does anyone know where I could acquire such a treasure?

Kind regards,

JL


----------



## crhoades (Dec 15, 2006)

Didn't the synod meet from 1618-1619? Is this another synod?

Nevermind...the _other_ synods of dort...I found this:
http://www.ccel.org/s/schaff/encyc/encyc09/htm/iv.vii.c.htm


----------



## JOwen (Dec 15, 2006)

crhoades said:


> Didn't the synod meet from 1618-1619? Is this another synod?



Yes, I'm looking for the outworking of The Synods of Dordt, 1578, art. 77 dealing with the hymns and the organ in worship.

blessings!

JL


----------



## crhoades (Dec 15, 2006)

JOwen said:


> Yes, I'm looking for the outworking of The Synods of Dordt, 1578, art. 77 dealing with the hymns and the organ in worship.
> 
> blessings!
> 
> JL


 
De **** quotes these decisions in his _Voorlopig berigt: _The National *Synod* _of _*Dort* *1578*, Art. 76: "The Psalms of David in the edition of Petrus Dathenus, shall be in the Christian meetings _of _the Netherlands Churches (as has been done until now) shall be sung, abandoning the *hymns* which are not found in Holy Scripture." The National *Synod* of Middelburg, 158 1, art. 51: "Only the Psalms of David shall be sung in the church, omitting the *hymns* which one cannot find in Holy Scripture." The National *Synod* of's Gravenhage, 1586, art. 62: "The Psalms of David shall be sung in the churches, omitting the *hymns* which one does not find in Holy Scripture." The National *Synod* of *Dort*, 1618-19, session 162: In the Church only the 150 Psalms of David shall be sung. The 10 Commandments, the Lord's Prayer, the Articles of Faith, the Songs of Mary, Zechariah, and Simeon, the hymn 'O God who is our Father,' and so on, shall be left in the freedom of the Churches, whether they want to use them or not, as they see fit. The rest of the songs shall be taken out of the church, and similarly any which have previously been imported into the church shall be omitted in the most decent way possible." 
http://www.gcc-opc.org/docs/DeCock.dir/hymndecock.htm[URL="http://72.14.203.104/search?q=cache:30-gek3tIHAJ:trueworship.netfirms.com/Singpsalms.dir/DeCock.dir/hymndecock.htm+synod+dort+1578+hymns&hl=en&gl=us&ct=clnk&cd=1&lr=lang_en"]&ct=clnk&cd=1&lr=lang_en

Also:
http://www.reformedprescambridge.com/articles/ICRC_RPW_Final.pdf
[/URL]


----------



## JOwen (Dec 15, 2006)

crhoades said:


> De **** quotes these decisions in his _Voorlopig berigt: _The National *Synod* _of _*Dort* *1578*, Art. 76: "The Psalms of David in the edition of Petrus Dathenus, shall be in the Christian meetings _of _the Netherlands Churches (as has been done until now) shall be sung, abandoning the *hymns* which are not found in Holy Scripture." The National *Synod* of Middelburg, 158 1, art. 51: "Only the Psalms of David shall be sung in the church, omitting the *hymns* which one cannot find in Holy Scripture." The National *Synod* of's Gravenhage, 1586, art. 62: "The Psalms of David shall be sung in the churches, omitting the *hymns* which one does not find in Holy Scripture." The National *Synod* of *Dort*, 1618-19, session 162: In the Church only the 150 Psalms of David shall be sung. The 10 Commandments, the Lord's Prayer, the Articles of Faith, the Songs of Mary, Zechariah, and Simeon, the hymn 'O God who is our Father,' and so on, shall be left in the freedom of the Churches, whether they want to use them or not, as they see fit. The rest of the songs shall be taken out of the church, and similarly any which have previously been imported into the church shall be omitted in the most decent way possible."
> http://www.gcc-opc.org/docs/DeCock.dir/hymndecock.htm[URL="http://72.14.203.104/search?q=cache:30-gek3tIHAJ:trueworship.netfirms.com/Singpsalms.dir/DeCock.dir/hymndecock.htm+synod+dort+1578+hymns&hl=en&gl=us&ct=clnk&cd=1&lr=lang_en"]&ct=clnk&cd=1&lr=lang_en
> 
> Also:
> ...



Yes I am aware of that post! It's my post
I'm looking for the Synod itself.

Blessings.

JL


----------



## crhoades (Dec 15, 2006)

JOwen said:


> Yes I am aware of that post! It's my post
> I'm looking for the Synod itself.
> 
> Blessings.
> ...


 
 Doh! For what it's worth, it's not on the EEBO. I'll keep searching.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 15, 2006)

I did some research on the 1574 Synod in this thread. The site that I referenced in this thread has select acts from the 1578 Synod here (click on 'sources' and go to #35). It's not quite what you are looking for but it may be of interest.


----------

